# 'Guano Apes - Open Your Eyes'



## (onvacation) (Aug 29, 2012)

I use to do a fair bit of posturing. I use to think as though I were supremely balanced, and knew what was wrong with the world, and everybody and everything in it. I would retort just for the sake of retorting, or because I thought I knew better. I use to think that everybody else was lost and mean and I was 'enlightening'/fixing' them. 
(This was a coping mechanism for sure due to the problems in my own life. And I was also young and unlearned.)

Well, it was a slow progression out of thinking that way. I'd always find more hidden within me. It really took years to remove that mind-set. Now I, more or less, realize we're all essentially the same. And that nobody is immune to human nature and the difficulties that arise.

I credit this song to getting rid of the last of it, as far as I can tell.






I actually owe a big thank you to Nick Diaz


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

guano apes <3

and yes good post, can be annoying having to watch people point out holes, flaws, issues in this world only to conclude with nothing but negativity. no "it would be helpful to.." or "a possible non-band-aid solution could be...". just a sense of hopelessness and abandon. it's like ..." oh......ok.... thanks for that". x]


----------

